# Bacon is throwing up!! Aspen litter?



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I recently decided to put in a litter box in Bacon's cage hoping that it would keep his cage cleaner.
I bought Aspen pellets since I read on the forum that Aspen is ok for hedgies
and the person at the petstore recommended it also.
The first day I put it in Bacon had lots of fun burrowing in it and totally terrorized his cage.lol
It also looked like he chewed on a lot of them.
I was worried that it might hurt his tummy, but he was fine for 2 days 
and he stopped chewing on them.
However, last night I noticed he had a reduced appetite and didn't attack his kibbles like he usually does.
This morning when I checked on him I saw that he had thrown up about 4 times..
The throw up was a peachy yellowish color, not the color of his kibbles.
He barely ate his breakfast this morning..
Would chewing on aspen pellets cause this?
That's the only single thing that has changed..
Should I remove the pellets and switch to something else?
There's nothing in the pellets that would poison him, right?
The brand I bought is "Green Pet Aspen Supreme Pellets Pet & Bird All Natural Litter/Bedding"


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Remove the aspen immediately and put him on a white liner. Watch for any poop output and if it is decreased in size, or none at all, get him to the vet. He may have a blockage. Blockages often cause vomiting as they get backed up and nothing can move out. If this is a blockage, it is serious and life threatening so he needs to see a vet immediately.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

As soon as I saw Nancy's post I took Bacon to the emergency vet..
They didn't have much experience with hedgies but they gave him some fluids and he perked up a little..
The next morning I took him to the regular vet and he got xrays and all sorts of tests.
The good news is that they didn't find any blockage..
They gave me a liquid medicine to prevent stomach ulcers and said hopefully he'd be fine in one or two days.
I've been feeding him his medicine and trying to feed him some food.
He absolutely refuses to eat his kibbles but he'll eat a little bit of eggs..
He won't drink any water though, and it's worrying me a lot.
I tried to syringe feed him, but he was very uncooperative.. which was weird since he is cooperative when I syringe feed him his medicine.
Is there any way I can tempt him to drink some water?
Maybe mix a little sugar into it or something? Would that be bad for him?
I am so worried.. He only eats when I feed him personally, won't drink, and just sleeps all day and won't run on his wheel or anything.
If he doesn't start drinking by tomorrow I'll probably take him to the vet for another fluid treatment but those are expensive and I need to know if there are other alternatives.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Does he have a fav food that you can rub on the end of the syringe to make it taste good?


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember reading that unflavoued pedialyte is alright for hedgies and is especially good for them if they are dehydrated/throwing up. someone correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have heard that pedialyte is not safe to give if there is a GI issue. I'm not sure if this is accurate or not but I wouldn't risk it unless it is confirmed safe by a vet. 

A wee bit of sugar in the water will encourage drinking. When syringing food, do you make it slightly warm? What is the temperature. Sometimes they need more warmth when sick but of course don't want to roast him. 

Try giving him some Royal Canin Baby Cat in his bed area. Count the kibble you give. It is a small, high in fat, easy to eat food that most hedgehogs can't resist. 

Is he pooping? After being subq'd he should have had a big pee.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bacon has pooped very little.. Yesterday he had two tiny poops about half the size of my pinkie nail when it's cut short.
He did pee a lot on Saturday and Sunday but he peed in weird spots like he couldn't control it or didn't have the energy to go walk to his usual pee spot.
He has not peed or pooped today.
I tried giving him sugar water but he took two sips and wouldn't touch it.
He's barely opening his eyes and when he walks he doesn't wobble but he walks really slow and he is just so weak...
I don't know what to do any more..
He had about 1/5th of a hard boiled egg yolk this morning
and sipped a little bit of beef broth that I made..
I'm going to go buy some of the Ensure shakes and the Baby Cat kibbles and see how he likes that.. He used to LOVE turkey, but I can't really bake a whole turkey for him, and I don't want to feed him the crappy turkey lunch meat slices..
The vet said he should be better in a day or two and it's been 3 days now. I'm so scared for him.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried syringing Hill's A/D or Medical Recovery wet cat/dog food? You can buy it in small cans at any veterinary office. Mine have taken that before when they weren't eating. Plus since wet food is 80% water, you will also hydrate at the same time. Warm baby food might do the trick as well.

It sounds like you need to go back to the vet and get a fluid treatment or if possible IV fluids. I know it's pricey but it doesn't sound like your little one is going to hang on much longer without it. Not sure if they would give him this kind of medication with his current state, but medication is also availible to stimulate appetities, I would inquire about this too.

Good luck, I hope your little one hangs in there.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

He needs to see a vet, ASAP!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Im not an expert at all but is it possible it is the food you were feeding him? Does he look bloated or anything? When egon was not eating I rubbed some of the food on his mouth a bit and when he balled up I kept it on top of him. He eventually ate it and started his eating routine again. Like I said, I don't know much about these little guys. Your best bet if to find a vet in the area that specializes in exotics. If you don't know of any ask your local vet for a recommendation ...honestly seems like he has some blockage to me.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't have much to say except that this little one is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I took Bacon to the vet.. They did x-rays on him again and they showed that he had a lot of gas inside his intestines indicating a blockage..
I guess he wasn't as bad the first time I took him in and they weren't able to see anything..
He's staying in the hospital overnight and he's getting surgery in the morning...
The doctor said that if Bacon's intestine's rupture during the night he won't be able to make it.. Even if he does he might be too weak to go through surgery...
I am trying to keep my thoughts positive..
Bacon was a total workout freak so I know he has a strong healthy little body
and I know he can make it through the night.. Or at least he's going to give it his best..
I love him so much..
Please keep him in your thoughts and send him some good energy..


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry they didn't find it the first time! I can only imagine how scared you are! We are all praying for little Bacon. Hopefully he will pull through and recover.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers for your little guy. I hope he will be alright.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I cannot believe they didn't notice something the first time. That kind of angers me. If not seen anything they should have suspected something. In any case, I hope he pulls through his surgery and recovers well!

=)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting an update on wee Bacon.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes yes! How is lil' Bacon doing? I will be keeping the positive thoughts going in his direction!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Said a prayer for little bacon last nite,asking God for a full and speedy recovery  God Bless.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Still praying for little Bacon. Please update us as soon as there is news!


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

we have been thinking about Bacon all day... hope the little guy is alright. :?


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

What a brave little guy. I'm sending good thoughts and prayers for Bacon as well!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Im really hoping your little guy is okay. :| update soon!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bacon passed away yesterday..
He survived through the night and they said he was looking very good considering how they hadn't expected him to be able to survive until the surgery.
He got his surgery in the morning and the doctor said he went through his entire digestive system and didn't find any blockage.. so it wasn't the aspen pellets..
However he found that Bacon's kidneys were very red and swollen.
Bacon was given antibiotics and woke up very well from the anasthesia.
The doctor was very hopeful and we left Bacon at the hospital to recuperate while we waited for the results of his kidney biopsy and blood sample analysis.
I was so relieved that I went home and took an hour nap and got some lunch and was about to head out to work and I got the call that Bacon abruptly stopped breathing..
They tried to revive him but it didn't work...
...He is going to be cremated next week.
Thanks everyone for praying for him.. I'm sorry I couldn't give you better news.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

kurai18 said:


> Bacon passed away yesterday..
> He survived through the night and they said he was looking very good considering how they hadn't expected him to be able to survive until the surgery.
> He got his surgery in the morning and the doctor said he went through his entire digestive system and didn't find any blockage.. so it wasn't the aspen pellets..
> However he found that Bacon's kidneys were very red and swollen.
> ...


So sorry for your loss,hugs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Hopefully you will be able to get some answers from those tests to help understand why this happened.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this... Big hugs.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Bacon will always be loved and never forgotten.  You will be in my thoughts. 

Rest in Peace Bacon.

*huge hedgie hugs*

~Stephanie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you beautiful little boy did not make it. You did everything possible to try and help him. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I would have questioned the vet in this case. The first time you bring him they don't find blockage. The second time you bring him they find blockage. The third time they actually look inside there is no blockage. Whats the deal with that?

I am very sorry about your hedgie. This is the hardest part about owning a pet. We are all going to have to go through this eventually. =/


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you find out what the cause was.

*hugs*


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear this. I'm sitting in class at university right now trying not to cry.  I spent all day yesterday praying for little Bacon.. But in the end, it is all in God's hands, and it was time for Bacon to cross the bridge. My heart goes out to you. I know you didn't have Bacon a very long time, but I am certain he felt your love. I really believe that animals know more than we give them credit for, and Bacon knew how hard you tried to keep him here. 

He is happy and healthy now, and someday you will see him again.

I hope that this heartbreak won't discourage you from having more hedgies in the future. They can bring so much joy, and although Bacon will always have a special place in your heart, you have lots of room for more quilly friends.  

Try to be strong now. We are all here for you if you need us.


----------

